# Is she in heat already?



## mamadear (May 11, 2005)

My dear kitty had 3 babies 2 weeks ago. I plan to get her spayed just as soon as it is safe (6weeks?). Last night she started acting like she was in heat again. Is it normal for a cat to go into heat so soon after giving birth? I am definitely NOT going to let her go outside (learned my lesson!). She does seem to still be caring for her kittens, but when not in the nest she is completely focused on getting outside. Is there anything I can do to make her more comfortable and allow her to focus on being a mommy rather than the instinct of the heat cycle? Thank you so much.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Keep her in a room with the kittens, plenty of kitten food and water and a litter tray or two.
It is almost certain she is in heat again.
Wait until the kittens are 10-12 weeks before getting mum spayed, this is when they are weaned and learn their social skills. 

Please od ask if you have any more questions.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

My last foster kitty went in to season when her kittens were 2 weeks old too. Just a note - you CAN get her speyed before the kittens are weaned if she is not coming out of season - Isis stayed in season and was traumatised and upset until I had to take her in to be speyed when the kittens were 5 weeks old - she still nursed them and they grew up fine afterwards. Good luck.


----------



## mamadear (May 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for your help! My kitty is doing OK. I've been keeping her in my room where her babies are, and trying to spend lots of extra time with her as the cuddles seem to help her relax. Hopefully this heat cycle will be a short one. You almost have to feel sorry for a cat in heat, it seems awful. On a good note the babies are getting big and have all opened their eyes. They are just so darn cute I want to keep all 3!

I do have a couple other questions, if you all don't mind. I would really LOVE to have all the babies fixed before they go to their new homes. That way I could ensure that no more litters result from this one. How old do babies have to be before getting fixed? Are there any places that could help me with a multi cat discount or something so I don't break the bank doing it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

First of all, I must praise you for being so responsible and caring about your kittens futures! There are some vets who might neuter them at 12 weeks old, so phone around. It won't hurt to ask about multiple cat discounts, either. If you can't get any of them done before rehoming, draw up some kind of contract sop the new owner has to get the kitten neutered as soon as it is old enough, and check up on them. Good luck!


----------

